# Crager SS on a 70 Judge



## truetriplex (Jul 24, 2017)

I am "considering" a set of Crager SS Mags for my 70 Judge. who here has done this and can you PLEASE post a picture of your car so I can check out the look of it.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

My GTO is a '68 but it has Cragar S/S 15" wheels. In my opinion your '70 would look great with them. Unlike the '70, the '68 does not have the "eyebrows" over the wheel wells but I don't believe it would change the look much. Here are some pics of my '68.:smile3:


----------



## truetriplex (Jul 24, 2017)

Beautiful ride. I too like the look of the Crager's but just hope that someone with a 70 will post a picture so I can make my decision. I also like keeping all my cars original so am really torn on this issue. Since I can't seem to find any "original" 14" wheels, only 15's or larger, I don't know of any other options. Hopefully others will join in on the discussion.


----------



## Stan's Customs (Jan 27, 2007)

1968gto421 said:


> My GTO is a '68 but it has Cragar S/S 15" wheels. In my opinion your '70 would look great with them. Unlike the '70, the '68 does not have the "eyebrows" over the wheel wells but I don't believe it would change the look much. Here are some pics of my '68.:smile3:


NICE car, Love the Cragars :thumbsup:...going that way myself I believe (69 GTO).
Could you post what size tires those are..?
:seeya:
Best regards...Stan


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

Best I could do, on the spur of the moment.

https://www.bowtiesetcmn.com/1970_Pontiac_GTO_Cambridge_MN_255695450.veh

https://www.nsclassics.com/1970-pontiac-gto-judge-clone-tribute-c-513.htm

https://classiccars.com/listings/view/1026248/1970-pontiac-lemans-for-sale-in-greene-iowa-50636

https://i.pinimg.com/originals/e8/8f/5b/e88f5b04f0b99b42bb9073eb7ec6ad4d.jpg

Had Cragar SS on my '69 GTO & '68 Bird bracket cars, back in the late '70's.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Stan,
Got out to the garage and checked her out. Currently I'm running tires and wheels (Cragar S/S) from the last owner.

On the rear, currently it's a Radial T/A, size 255-60-15.

On the front, currently it's a Radial T/A, size 215-70-14. I plan to get 15" Cragars for the front (15x7) and mount Radial T/A's, size 225-60-15 (which should give me more caliper clearance.)

Hopefully this is helpful.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Cragar SS's look killer on ANY musclecar, period, IMO. But they gotta be 14 or 15 inchers!! Musclecars need to have sidewalls, not rubber bands!


----------

